
Apple will spend $2.5B to alleviate California housing crisis - joeyzm
https://www.axios.com/tim-cook-apple-housing-california-56f318f2-ee82-4dd6-8379-4088916d41b9.html
======
iandanforth
Wouldn't this all be better spent on municipal elections to unseat NIMBY's?

